# Most cost effective oversea clinic for egg donation?



## Dollystrumpet (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Apologies if this is the wrong bit of forum.

I have been advised that egg donation is my best chance of having a baby (POF) and we are looking at clinics abroad.

Could anyone advise on which would be the most cost effective? I really like the look of Serum, but Reprofit and Praga Medica seem better value wise?

We don't have much money (understatement) so need to be realistic.

Thank you in advance.


----------

